# Welches Server-OS für einen VServer nehmen?



## Kebb (21. August 2005)

Hallo!

Ich habe vor mit meiner Domain zu vc-server.de auf einen virtuellen Server umzuziehen...bis hierhin kein Problem, jedoch bie der Anmeldung kommt nun die Frage "Welches Betriebsystem?" und diese möchte ich hier nun auch mal stellen  

Welches OS sollte ich denn nehmen?
ICh habe bis jetzt nur mit Confixx gearbeitet ... würd ich da Probleme bei einem anderen bekommen? Welches OS würdet ihr mir da empfehlen?

Zur Auswahl stehen:
 - Confixx 3 / Debian 3 Bundle
 - Debian 3 (Woody)
 - Debian 3.1 (Sarge)
 - Fedora Core 1
 - RedHat Linux 9
 - Suse Linux 8.2

Danke schonmal!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (21. August 2005)

Nur mal so nebenbei: Confixx ist kein OS, sondern eine Admin-Oberflaeche.
Diese kannst Du, wahrscheinlich, auf jedem Linux einsetzen, vielleicht sogar unter Windows, aber das ist jetzt nur Spekulation.

Die angegebenen Version von Fedora und Suse sind veraltet, davon wuerde ich abraten.
Das einzige was ich Dir aus der Liste wirklich empfehlen koennte ist Debian Sarge, also 3.1.


----------



## Kebb (21. August 2005)

reptiler hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nur mal so nebenbei: Confixx ist kein OS, sondern eine Admin-Oberflaeche.
> Diese kannst Du, wahrscheinlich, auf jedem Linux einsetzen, vielleicht sogar unter Windows, aber das ist jetzt nur Spekulation.



Das hatt ich ja auch gedacht, aber warum stehts dann mit in der Liste mit den OS?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (21. August 2005)

Vielleicht hat derjenige der die Liste zusammengestellt hat keine Ahnung was er da geschrieben hat.
Das waere nicht das erste Mal, dass irgendwelche Marketing-/PR-Heinis was tolles anpreisen und das im Grunde Kaese ist.
Siehe RTL-Shop.


----------



## Kebb (21. August 2005)

Hehe, naja ich werde nun Debian Sarge wählen... Glaub gelesen zu haben dass ich das OS jederzeit wechseln kann, wenn ich mit dem nicht zufrieden bin, was ich zu der Zeit hab 

Danke für die Empfehlung


----------



## Dennis Wronka (21. August 2005)

Nichts zu danken.
Viel Erfolg.
Und schau Dir mal die beiden Links aus meiner Signatur an. Jeder der ein Linux administriert muss sich auch um Sicherheit Gedanken machen.


----------

